# Planning a move to Germany



## amanijewel (Jul 23, 2013)

can i meet German singles,specifically christians,help?


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Yes you can.


----------



## Nash000 (Apr 25, 2013)

amanijewel said:


> can i meet German singles,specifically christians,help?


To echo the previous poster: Yes you can. 

But a general hint: religion plays a very small role in Germany. So specifically looking for (practicing) christians will thin out the pool considerably. I live in Germany and don't know a single person under 40 who goes to church with any regularity. (Of course, that experience is biased: big city, university education, western Germany, etc. all play a role.)


----------



## Gioppino (Aug 25, 2012)

amanijewel said:


> can i meet German singles,specifically christians,help?


Yes you can but trust me, you don't want to have anything with them. Christian singles are a crazy lot.

Try married Jews or divorced Buddhists.


----------



## HarutoAbe (Aug 1, 2013)

I think I will do the same thing


----------

